# Lost my Master Key and Fob (1998) Altima



## bodhigan (Jan 29, 2006)

Dear All, 

I own a 1998 Nissan Altima. Yesterday I lost my car key and more importantly, my fob (the remote door lock thingy) when I went to ski in PA (had a few reallly bad falls). 

I am now using the spare key. My question is: how do I get a new fob? Do I have to go to a dealer? How much should I expect to pay? 

I saw someone selling the fob on e-bay. Is it ok to buy that? I am a poor graduate student and this sort of puts me in the lurch. Is there a cheap way out? 

Thanks in advance to all those who reply.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if you're truely a poor student then I'd say forget about the keyfob. the ones they sell on ebay have to be the correct model to be programmed properly, whether its OE or Aftermarket it still needs to be the correct model. 

as for the key. they can run you about $50-70 depending on if you get one made at the dealership (recommended) or get a blank key of eBay and follow the programming instructions.


----------



## bodhigan (Jan 29, 2006)

*Thank you*



Darktide said:


> if you're truely a poor student then I'd say forget about the keyfob. the ones they sell on ebay have to be the correct model to be programmed properly, whether its OE or Aftermarket it still needs to be the correct model.
> 
> as for the key. they can run you about $50-70 depending on if you get one made at the dealership (recommended) or get a blank key of eBay and follow the programming instructions.


Thanks a lot, Darktide. I appreciate your advice. (And yes, I am really a poor grad student).

Bodhi.


----------

